# Office 2003, can't install updates or re-install the suite



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Have had trouble since July, can't install Automatic Updates. Tried turning off anti-virus, set Service to Automatic instead of Manual, have done multiple registry scan/repairs thru various programs. Saw a suggestion somewhere that I'd have to uninstall Office 2003 and re-install. So that's where I am now - it's uninstalled, but I can't re-install it!

Details:
XP
Office 2003 (from CD)
Error 2932. An internal error has occurred.
(C:\Windows\Installer\{91110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\graph.ico
...followed by maybe 3 spaces, then the number 131 then a bunch of spaces, then the final closed parentheses.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Going back to the original problem, Automatic Updates ceased if you didn't install SP3. Got to this Microsoft URL for help.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315346


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you for the link! I followed all steps in that article. Now I get a new message:
This patch package could not be opened. Verify that the patch package exists and that you can access it, or contact the application vendor to verify if this is a valid Windows Installer patch package.
(Man, they need to make those messages able to be copied and pasted!  )

I did look this up and tried to download the recommended MicrosoftFixIt50416.exe, but it returned a 404 Page Not Found.


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

(The Edit button no longer shows, so this is a continuation of the above post.)

After doing more research and being led to a Microsoft Fix it to fully uninstall Office 2003, I'm back to the original message of:

Error 2932. An internal error has occurred.
(C:\Windows\Installer\{91110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\graph.ico
...followed by maybe 3 spaces, then the number 131 then a bunch of spaces, then the final closed parentheses.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Download the latest updated Windows Installer at:http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6F-60B6-4412-95B9-54D056D6F9F4&displaylang=en


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Done. Same error keeps appearing.


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Also just tried installing in Safe Mode - it tells me that Windows Installer is not available in Safe Mode.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you installed SP3 for your XP OS yet?


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have no idea. How do I do that? The Automatic Updates won't work, and it doesn't appear on my list of updates I'm supposed to download. I do always install the updates when they become available, even though sometimes it's a few days after I receive notification.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Rightclick on My Computer and select Properties . . it should show the Service Pack level n the next screen


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

It does say Service Pack 3.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Does the error actually include the words "*fashion & modeling forum*"?
Check the GUID in the error, I think you have the 2nd number incorrect:
{9*1*110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}

Have you looked in the Setup log files to see if there is more information?
How to use a setup log file to troubleshoot setup problems in Office


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL! There was an ad inserted somehow in the middle of my post, so when the error appeared again, I just did copy/paste rather than retype the message. I didn't see the ad thing until after it was posted the 2nd time.

No, there is no mistake on the string - it really is a 1 (one). I found the file in the c\Windows\Installer folder.

Could I just locate that file on another computer and copy it all into my folder?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

OK, I can remove the ad part. On my system with Office 2003, the 2nd digit in the GUID is a zero, not a 1. I can't find anything with a 1 as the 2nd digit:
{9*0*110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}

I would say rename that folder, say by adding *OLD-* to the start of the name
I would have expected it to have been removed when Office was removed, but setup would recreate it. Might have been an error when it was copying files though.


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

So just rename it by adding OLD? Or make a copy of it and change the new version to have the zero in the name?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Just rename it:
OLD-{91110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}

Don't change the 1 to a zero, ours may be different because of the specific version of office (Home, Pro, Pro Plus, Enterprise, Academic, etc), or the Office Service Pack that was included.


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

I just tried to install Office, and it returned exactly the same error - not with OLD in the name, but the exact string as before.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Is there anymore info in the Setup log files?
You can zip the log files up and attach them, but be aware that your Computer's name and your user account name may be included in the logs. If you don't want that info posted, make a copy, then use Search and Replace in your text editor to change the names to something generic like PCName and Username.


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

I can't find setup log files. Earlier today I looked up (on MS site) how to use them to troubleshoot, but I don't understand what it's saying. I tried to find MSOCACHE on my C drive, even doing a search (yes, including hidden files & subfolders) but couldn't find anything.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Click *Start | Run* (or press *WinKey+R*)
type *%temp%* and press *Enter*, this will open the User temp folder. The log files should be in there.
If not, try leaving off the *%* symbols and just type *temp*, that opens the System temp folder


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

There are numerous folders and files in that temp folder. What file or folder do you need? I didn't find one named MSOCACHE as mentioned earlier, or anything called Setup.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

From http://support.microsoft.com/kb/826511

```
[B]Log file for[/B]	                        [B]Log file name[/B]
Setup.exe	                        Microsoft Office Setup(####).txt
Windows Installer (System Files Update)	Microsoft Office Setup(####)_Task(0001).txt
Windows Installer (Office installation)	Microsoft Office Setup(####)_Task(0002).txt
```
If needed, you can delete all the files and folders in the two temp folders (some won't delete, just de-select them and delete the rest, then run Office setup again. Note the time you run Setup as well, that can help identify the files if you use *View | Details* and then sort by date


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

So rather than zip and send, I can just try deleting all of them instead? What other temp folder?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

You need to read through the log files and find the error, it may have more information about what is causing the error.
The two temp folders are
*%temp%* usually *C:\Documents and Settings\<User Name>\Local Settings\Temp*
*Temp - C:\Windows\Temp*


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess this is going to have to wait until tomorrow. For whatever reason, every time I try to do a Change All it locks up Notepad. I'm having to manually hit Replace for every instance and it's moving extremely slow from one change to the next. You have been a sweetheart to stick with me thus far - it's much appreciated! I'll repost as soon as I can get the names replaced after work Monday. Sleep well!


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm back. Machine completely locked up and I ran into all kinds of problems, but I finally got all the usernames and computer name replaced. Please tell me how to get the zipped files to you - I don't see anything to click to include an attachment.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

To attach a file:
If using Quick Reply, click the *Go Advanced* button under the Reply box..
Click the *Paperclip *







at the top of the editor window, or scroll down and click the *Manage Attachments* button in the Additional Options section (may have to expand it).
Click the *Browse...* button and browse to your file
Click the *Upload* button
Repeat for any more files, then close the *Manage Attachments* window


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ah...thanks. Here are 2 files - hope it tells you something.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See MSI.exe is on your machine. This is considered malware by many and can effect the MS Installer. Go to our virus help at: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
and follow all instructions. Be patient as the techs are all volunteers.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Are there any files in the *C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{91110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}* folder?

The error message means it's unable to create that file, so curious to see if there are any in that folder, or if it's empty.

(Found out the 2nd digit is a 1 if your CD includes SP1, mine is SP0, so that explains that difference).

What AV program are you running, and have you tried installing with it disabled?


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

TheOutcaste -
Yes, there are files in that folder - a number of .exe, mostly with (variable)icon or icons or ico as part of the name.

I did try to install with Avast turned off - it made no difference.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

If the *graph.ico* file is there, it's obviously creating it, so I don't understand why it's giving an error that it can't create the file.

Those are just the files that contain the icons used by the various office programs. 

These are the ones I have:
accicons.exe
cagicon.exe
graph.ico
inficon.exe
misc.exe
mspicons.exe
oisicon.exe
opwicon.exe
outicon.exe
pptico.exe
pubs.exe
unbndico.exe
wordicon.exe
xlicons.exe

Possibly some kind of permissions problem, so let's look at that.
Copy the text in the following code block into Notepad.
Save it on the desktop as *Query.cmd*. Be sure to change the *Save as Type:* box to *All Files* when saving.

```
[PLAIN]Set _file=%userprofile%\Desktop\Query.txt
 > "%_file%" Echo [CODE]
>> "%_file%" cacls C:\Windows
>> "%_file%" cacls C:\Windows\Installer
>> "%_file%" cacls C:\Windows\Installer\{9?110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}
>> "%_file%" Echo
```
Start Notepad "%_file%"
Exit
[/PLAIN][/code]
Double click the file to run it.
It will create a file named *Query.txt* on the Desktop and open it in Notepad.
Copy and paste the text into your next reply:
Click in the Notepad window
Click *Edit | Select All*
Click *Edit | Copy*
Switch to your browser to reply to this thread
Right click in the reply window, click *Paste*

Shouldn't have any usernames, but double check. Here's an example of what it should look like:

```
C:\WINDOWS BUILTIN\Users:R 
           BUILTIN\Users:(OI)(CI)(IO)(special access:)

                                     GENERIC_READ
                                     GENERIC_EXECUTE
 
           BUILTIN\Administrators:F 
           BUILTIN\Administrators:(OI)(CI)(IO)F 
           NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:F 
           NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(OI)(CI)(IO)F 
           BUILTIN\Administrators:F 
           CREATOR OWNER:(OI)(CI)(IO)F 

C:\Windows\Installer NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(OI)(CI)F 
                     Everyone:(OI)(CI)R 
                     BUILTIN\Administrators:(OI)(CI)F 

C:\Windows\Installer\{90110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9} NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(OI)(CI)F 
                                                            Everyone:(OI)(CI)R 
                                                            BUILTIN\Administrators:(OI)(CI)F
```


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here it is:


```
C:\WINDOWS BUILTIN\Users:R 
           BUILTIN\Users:(OI)(CI)(IO)(special access:)

                                     GENERIC_READ
                                     GENERIC_EXECUTE
 
           BUILTIN\Power Users:C 
           BUILTIN\Power Users:(OI)(CI)(IO)C 
           BUILTIN\Administrators:F 
           BUILTIN\Administrators:(OI)(CI)(IO)F 
           NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:F 
           NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(OI)(CI)(IO)F 
           BUILTIN\Administrators:F 
           CREATOR OWNER:(OI)(CI)(IO)F 

C:\Windows\Installer Everyone:(OI)(CI)F 

C:\Windows\Installer\{91110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9} Everyone:(OI)(CI)F
```


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Well there's the problem (I Hope). The *System* account doesn't have permission to the *Installer* folder (*Everyone* doesn't include *System*)
Click *Start | Run* (or press *WinKey+R*), type *cmd*, press *Enter*.
Copy and paste this line into the Command Prompt, then press *Enter*
Press *Y* when prompted *Are you sure (Y/N)?*

```
cacls C:\Windows\Installer /G Administrators:F Everyone:R System:F /T
```
To paste into the Command Prompt, right click the Command Prompt window then click *Paste*. If Quick Edit is enabled, the right click will paste immediately.


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Huge bummer. No change. After letting the command run, I just hit the X to close the box, then tried to install the MS Updates - when that failed, I tried to install Office. Both returned the same failure messages as before.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Run the *Query.cmd* file from post #32 again, let's confirm that the permission changes actually stuck.


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

No luck. I even restarted my computer. I re-ran the query - here are the results:

```
C:\WINDOWS BUILTIN\Users:R 
           BUILTIN\Users:(OI)(CI)(IO)(special access:)

                                     GENERIC_READ
                                     GENERIC_EXECUTE
 
           BUILTIN\Power Users:C 
           BUILTIN\Power Users:(OI)(CI)(IO)C 
           BUILTIN\Administrators:F 
           BUILTIN\Administrators:(OI)(CI)(IO)F 
           NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:F 
           NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(OI)(CI)(IO)F 
           BUILTIN\Administrators:F 
           CREATOR OWNER:(OI)(CI)(IO)F 

C:\Windows\Installer BUILTIN\Administrators:(OI)(CI)F 
                     Everyone:(OI)(CI)R 
                     NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(OI)(CI)F 

C:\Windows\Installer\{91110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9} BUILTIN\Administrators:(OI)(CI)F 
                                                            Everyone:(OI)(CI)R 
                                                            NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:(OI)(CI)F
```


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

That all looks correct.

Is this XP Pro or XP Home? (Right click My Computer, click Properties)

If it's XP Pro, try installing while logged into the Built-in Administrator account.
Log off
At the Welcome screen, press *CTRL+ALT+DEL* twice
Type *Administrator* into the User name box
Enter the password, or leave the box blank if there is no password, then click *OK*/press *Enter*.


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm on XP Pro. I tried to install both the Updates and Office as Admin, but no change - still get same messages. While in Admin mode it popped up that I needed to update Java, so I tried it and it worked. I'm guessing it installed because it's not a Windows program and doesn't use Windows Installer. Don't know if knowledge of that installation helps you at all, but thought it worth mentioning.

By the way, is the MSI.exe situation (mentioned earlier by Corday) a completely separate issue, or could it be related? I don't know if I should start that process or if I should wait until this problem is solved.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Went back and re-read that posr, and I think it should read "See *IF* MIS.exe is on your machine." If it's present, it would be a good idea, if not, then it's probably not that particular piece of malware. This could still be malware of some kind though.

Do any of the Windows Updates give an error code of some kind? THat might point us to someplace we haven't looked yet.


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Error 2932. An internal error has occurred.
(C:\Windows\Installer\{91110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\graph.ico
...followed by maybe 3 spaces, then the number 131 then a bunch of spaces, then the final closed parentheses.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

You get that same error trying to install Windows Updates?
Are the Windows Updates for Office? Any non Office updates that fail to install?


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

From the Automatic Updates:

Installing Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 and .NET Framework 3.5 Family Update for .NET versions 2.0 through 3.5 (KB951847) x86 (update 1 of 1)... 

And then there is some other similar update, but it never pops up until after this one is attempted.


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

As for the msi.exe, I did a search on my C drive, including system folders, hidden files, etc., and came up with a couple in temp folders and a few web pages where I had searched to learn more about it. But there are also 3 files named instmsi.exe. I'm assuming this is not the malware that was mentioned.


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Is it possible to just download a new graph.ico file? I found this: http://www.rw-designer.com/icon-detail/2718


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

I doubt it. The graph.ico file is only 766 bytes, so that's not the correct one.

The instmsi.exe is the installer for the Windows Installer Version 2. It's for Win9x systems, and should not be run on Win XP systems.

Have you tried re-installing the Windows Installer?
Windows Installer 4.5 Redistributable


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes - 3 times I've re-installed the installer.

I'm guessing the old version is simply from an earlier OS installation. I thought I bought this machine with XP, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Someone mentioned to me about reimaging my computer from some built-in Dell software, and that it was really easy. Is that the same as wiping my machine and starting over? OMG! They said I'd have to back up my files, but I would need to be led through that as well.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you have the Dell System restore ( not all Dells do ) you can use that and you will not need a install CD. It is the same as wipeing the drive and starting over

http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?docid=181316

If not, You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here

You can request a replacement instalation cd here:

To back up your data, just copy it to an external drive or burn to CD/DVD


----------



## opus88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks - will look into this.


----------

